# Peep alignment



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi AT crew, 

Got my new prime rival two weeks ago. 

Shot over 100 shots and got everything tuned and break in. 

Got perfect bullet on paper as well as walk back tuned. 

One thing I am really lacking knowledge in would be peep sight alignment. 

This is my peep sight at the moment 



















The peep does not rotate anymore nor rotate once I come to full draw. 

Now I know that I can adjust this by adding or removing twist from strings, I tried that but it doesn't seems to do anything as well as I don't want the bow spec to change (ATA draw length etc)

I also know that I could swap the strands around but I had bad experiences doing that and end up wearing the strands even more. 

My last opinion is the retie my d loop but I find that eventually d loop will slip and peep will go out of alignment again. 

Please let me know what I could do to fix this without messing with the performance. 

Thanks in advance 

Jono


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Also tried moving peep tying knot up and down but no effect


----------



## sapphire1 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you can try to twist your d loop a little it works for me


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

I would take the top string and turn half turn in the direction you want the peep to turn and do the same to the bottom.It should line up.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

bigblock534 said:


> I would take the top string and turn half turn in the direction you want the peep to turn and do the same to the bottom.It should line up.


Might try this one, supposingly that will not change any measurement since I am putting twist on both side?


----------



## gofor (Feb 4, 2013)

I would start with 1/2 twist to the right on the bottom of the string only. Shoot it a few times. My experience has been that 1/2 twist at the bottom ends up at about 1/4 twist at the peep, so you may have to move the serving above the peep up a little to bring it back to center. 

1/2 twist at the top will turn the peep about 180 degrees. 

1/2 twist in the string will have very minimal effect on the tune.

Go


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

gofor said:


> I would start with 1/2 twist to the right on the bottom of the string only. Shoot it a few times. My experience has been that 1/2 twist at the bottom ends up at about 1/4 twist at the peep, so you may have to move the serving above the peep up a little to bring it back to center.
> 
> 1/2 twist at the top will turn the peep about 180 degrees.
> 
> ...


Thanks Go ! Exactly what I am going to try tomorrow.

I was told about the top and bottom ratio yesterday, glad you confirm that too.


----------



## icecoldx (Mar 3, 2013)

Bottom twist all sorted thanks guys


----------



## Willyboys (Feb 12, 2010)

Tag


----------

